# Update on Walter



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for such a great update. I hope those last couple of pounds come off easily and that the new Walter has a long and happy life with you and the girlies. He is lucky you found him.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So glad to hear! I miss having a cat so much. But when our last cat died (at 19!), I said I'm going to see how my allergies do without a cat in the house. At no point in my life had I ever been without a cat and just accepted that my recurrent sinus infections and allergic symptoms were due to a myriad of factors.

Well, they kind of are, but in the three years since Scooter has been gone, I have not had one sinus infection. I usually have at least a couple a year. And the mysterious rash I frequently get on my chest hasn't happened either- among other things. I still have allergies, but they are so much better now that the major trigger is gone.

But I do miss having a cat - and enjoy the virtual experience of your kitty. When I visit my daughter, who has two Ragdolls, my symptoms come right away- so there is no hope for a kitty for me if I want to keep my health. Enjoy Walter- so happy he's fitting in!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Catherine, I am enjoying him.

Thanks Carolinek, I know how you feel well sorta my last cat JJ Lefleur passed on a 17 and it had been 4 years since I had a cat. I am mildly allergic to cats , the occasional bath helps for me. When he came home Walt got a dry bath because hooey he smelled overwhelming from being in the shelter. Other than that I've been good. 

According to Walt I'm a bit to pushy for his liking and he lets me know when he has had enough. I adore the big big.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I miss having cats too! BF has asthma and cats are a bad trigger for him, so no kitties here.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I miss having cats too! BF has asthma and cats are a bad trigger for him, so no kitties here.


I had a flashback about Allergies, cats, and my X husband.......
When I was dating him I was offered a kitten and when I told him I wanted to get one he asked me not to because he was 'allergic' to cats................A year later, after we were married, we went to visit his Mom (who lived in northern Ca) and guess what? She had three cats! I 'mentioned' her son's 'cat allergy' and she kinda snorted "He's not allergic to cats...he just hates them!" Apparently she had always had several cats around and her son found them bothersome...... He eventually relented and let me have a cat again!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear that explains part of why he is an Ex I guess. Before we moved together to our current house when BF was going to be around much I had to hide the cats and do major vacuuming. I almost had to take him to the hospital one time because he had a really bad attack, so he isn't a faker.


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

That's great. Our total hierarchy has changed here whem we adopted "the greys," as I call Jacob and Bella (I kept their names for a lot of reasons).


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

How did you help Walter lose weight? My daughter's cat, Cyclone is obese and needs to lose weight ASAP. Cyclone had cancer in his paw and had his front leg amputated in late December. The amputation was a total success and he's doing awesome. However, Cyclone would be much healthier if he lost five pounds or so. He's putting so much weight on just three legs.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I had a three legged cat a long time ago her name was Petrie, so I know it's important to keep them fit.

I don't free feed Walter, I feed him 1 3oz cat of Friskies Selects (anything else leaves him with severe bouts of constipation) and a 1/4 of Blue Indoor Formula. It's been a lot of dieting because he was too fat to play he really wasn't interested, but I do feed him up on a table, as of late Walt's started to play again, first with a laser point because what cat can resist that. 

I joined the cat forum and was pointed towards this article, 

Weight Loss fot Overweight Cats helps you figure out caloric intake,

Walter has been to the vet and they approved of my dieting for him. I just can't succumb to Walter's charm, and feed him more.


----------

